# OpenOffice: Kopfzeile nicht auf erster Seite



## derKilian (25. Januar 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

 Von anderen Programmen kenne ich die Funktion, dass eine Kopfzeile in Dokumenten für (mindestens) die erste Seite abgeschaltet werden kann. Gibt es sowas auch für OpenOffice?

 Liebe Grüße,
 Der Kilian.

 PS: Ich nutze OpenOffice.org 2.0 für Fedora Core 4.


----------



## Clemens (27. April 2006)

Tach auch... 
das hab ich auch ewig oft gesucht und etz auch endlich gefunden, evtl interessierts ja noch... oder jmd anders... 

http://www.winaktiv.de/thread.php?threadid=1462

vg Clemens


----------



## Jugong087 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
genau das hab ich auch gesucht!
aber schade...der Link funktioniert nicht (mehr) 
Wolfi


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ist ja auch schon gut 4,5 Jahre alt !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tombe (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Link hier funktioniert noch:
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org/_Writer/_Kopf-_und_Fußzeile#Erste_Seite_anders

Du blendest dir mit F11 die Formatvorlagen ein, wechselt dort zu den Seitenvorlagen und klickst dann dopelt auf den Eintrag "erste Seite".
Dieser ersten Seiten kannst du jetzt ein komplett anderes Format zuweisen wie den restlichen Seiten deines Dokuments, auch eine andere Kopfzeile.

Gruß Thomas


----------

